# How to be ok alone



## HarderThanIThought (12 mo ago)

My wife of 13 years and I got a divorce in November. We had been together for 17 years, a couple years after college. I am the one led us down the divorce path when I told her I was not in love with her like I once was. We tried counselling but it did not get us back to where we were. But the whole thing feels like it went too fast. I told her I was not in love with her in March and we were divorced by November. We might have been strange but we filled out the divorce paper work together and we loaded her uhaul just like we were moving somewhere together. 

Now I am struggling with how to be alone. I thought I was going to be ok alone, but more days than not I wish I was not alone. Sometimes I think I just miss what we once had and struggle to separate that from what we had become. 

I have a counselor but I do not feel like she is helping me through the grieving process. How do I grieve so I don't carry baggage into the next relationship? 

I feel very alone as we had not lived in the town we live in long and I am in a leadership position that makes it tough to make friends at work. And most of our friends chose her instead of me as she is the great one (remembers birthdays, sends christmas cards, sends postcards just to say hi). In fact I think she is probably one of the nicest most caring people on this planet and I walked away because I just didn't feel the same spark. Am I stupid? 

What do I do to move on? I am dying inside, even though it was me that put us on this path and couldn't lean in to make it work. 

Please help me..............


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Do you think she might take you back?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Duplicate thread closed.


----------

